# 8" MyLink - Screen Tearing / FM Static When In Reverse



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I get a Vertical line on the right side of the display that is a reflection and goes away at certain angles


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

The screen tearing is intermittent as to the severity but the FM static is every time I put it in reverse.


----------

